# Water Changes



## storchz (Nov 5, 2015)

Well I see that everyone is using dechlorinator but I'm not sure if I need it because I have spring water and it's not treated with any chemicals fresh from the spring? So do I need to treat the water at all?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't believe so, the main purpose of a declor is to remove added chemicals used to treat water.

Hopefully some one with spring water will chime in


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd say that dechlorinator is one thing you can do without.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

If there is no chlorine in in your water there is no necessity for a product designed to take chlorine out.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I still use conditioners for any metals in your water


----------

